# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Kiếm tiền onl không mọi người?

## AllisOne-05

NẾU CÁC BẠN ĐÃ SẴN SÀNG KIẾM TIỀN ONLINE, HÃY TỚI VỚI TRANG SAU ĐÂY http://en.20dollars2surf.com/ 
Với trang này, bạn có thể thực sự tin tưởng vì nếu theo dõi chỉ trong 5' thôi, bạn sẽ thấy được các thành viên đang tham gia kiếm tiền ở trang này đang làm gì, và họ đang nhận được gì từ trang này. Sau khi đăng nhập, ở trang chủ bạn sẽ thấy bảng có dòng chữ: *Winners of the site (live)* bạn sẽ thấy các thành viên liên tục nhận được điểm thưởng từ 20$2surf. Các thành viên tới từ mọi quốc gia trên thế giới, trong đó có cả các thành viên của VIỆT NAM cũng tham gia. Trên các bảng xếp hạng người giới thiệu, bảng xếp hạng thu nhập từ các trò chơi , ... đều có mặt thành viên từ Việt Nam. Đó là minh chứng rõ ràng và không thể phủ nhận được việc trang này thực sự có uy tín.
Vì thế các bạn hãy nhanh tay đăng kí để bắt đầu kiếm tiền nào. Hình thức kiếm tiền thì phải nói là cực kì đơn giản, thật khó tin khi bạn không phải làm gì, xin nhắc lại là không phải làm bất cứ vệc gì để có tiền (tuy nhiên tiền sẽ ít hơn khi bạn vận động [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) đó là để thanh cashbar bên dưới màn hình của bạn. Chỉ thế thôi, và hệ thống sẽ tính thu nhập của bạn dựa trên thời gian bạn để thanh cashbar hoạt động. 1000 điểm bạn sẽ có 0,15$ Đừng nghĩ ít thế thì bao giờ mới có tiền? Nên nhớ rằng không có gì là cho không, bạn không làm gì thì thế là nhiều rồi, và hơn nữa số tiền này có thể gia tăng nhanh chóng bởi việc bạn chiến thắng các trò chơi trên trang chủ. Hơn nữa, thanh cashbar được chạy tự động, không phải tác động gì vào nó, nó cũng không làm máy bạn nặng thêm. Bạn có thể để máy chạy suốt ngày [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] và tiền vẫn nhận đều đều. Bạn có thể nhận tiền khi số tiền của bạn lên tới 20$, khi đó bạn có thể rút thông qua paypal
Cách kiếm tiền đơn giản là thế, còn phức tạp hơn thì có thể kể tới là tham gia các trò chơi, giới thiệu (bạn nhận được 10% lợi nhuận từ thu nhập của những người bạn giới thiệu được), giành chiến thắng trong các cuộc thi (cũng là chơi trò chơi nốt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] và phần thưởng thì toàn $$$, hàng trăm và có trò là hàng nghìn $$$ tiền mặt) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Đơn giản phải không nào? Vậy còn chờ gì nữa, hãy tham gia ngay thôi.
Các bạn làm theo hướng dẫn sau đây của mình để tham gia nhé:
B1: *http://en.20dollars2surf.com/?ref=187657* click vào đó sẽ đưa bạn vào trang chủ để đăng kí
B2: Sau khi vào link trên bạn sẽ thấy bảng sau:

Bạn có thấy con số 192,775 không? Đó là con số trang này đã trả cho các mem, và giờ con số này đã lên tới gần 1 triệu rồi đó. Sau đó bạn điền vào email của bạn rồi là Join Us (mình khuyên các bạn dùng gmail để đăng kí, dùng yahoo cũng đăng kí được nhưng không lấy được mail chứa mật khẩu tài khoản của bạn, nhưng cũng vẫn có cách để lấy pass cho bạn). Sau đó trang này sẽ gửi vào email của bạn mật khẩu để đăng nhập, check mail nhé, mật khẩu của bạn ở ngay những dòng trên trong mail nó gửi về. Sau đó vào http://en.20dollars2surf.com/?ref=187657 rồi vào member zone và đăng nhập bằng mail bạn vừa đăng kí và mật khẩu vừa lấy ở mail. Sau khi đăng nhập xong, bạn down thanh cashbar về nhé (1,4M).
B3: Down xong rồi thì bạn cài đặt nó, rồi bật lên, nó sẽ yêu cầu bạn nhập thông tin của bạn. Bạn nhập vào dòng trên là nickname bạn muốn, dòng thứ 2 là giới tính, dòng thứ 3 là năm sinh của bạn. Sau đó nhấn vào nút bên dưới, nó sẽ gửi thông tin về trang chủ xác nhận việc bạn đăng kí. Sau đó tắt bảng hiện ra.
Việc còn lại của bạn là ngồi chờ tiền vào túi thôi, nhưng nhớ là phải để thanh cashbar bên dưới màn hình mới được tiền đấy nhé. Sau đó bạn có thể làm bất cứ gì mình muốn như nghe nhạc, lướt web, .. mà không phải bận tâm thanh cashbar, thậm chí tắt màn hình đi, để cả đêm vẫn được tiền đều đều [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) khuyến khích bạn nào thích kiếm tiền nhanh nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) Để thanh cashbar hoạt động càng lâu, bạn sẽ được càng nhiều tiền. Cuối tháng số điểm bạn tích được sẽ đổi thành tiền. 1000 điểm đổi được 0.15$. Chê ít là có tội tham lam đấy, bạn thử tính 1 ngày bạn sẽ được bao nhiêu điểm, cả tháng sẽ được nhiêu, chưa kể bạn tham gia các trò chơi kiếm được thêm điểm, giới thiệu bạn bè cũng được thêm điểm nữa. :-ss tiền sẽ ngoài sức tưởng tượng của bạn. Thật đấy, không tin thử tính mà xem [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) lúc đó choáng đừng ngã đập đầu vào tường nhé. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) 
Và bạn chưa tin tưởng vào trang này, mình xin đưa ra bằng chứng:

Link trực tiếp bài viết: http://en.20dollars2surf.com/thanh-to-n-l-n-3-t-i-20dollars2surf-com-fp2037.php?st=0#17563
Đó là bằng chứng của 1 dân Vn tham gia trang này và đã nhận được tiền. Giờ thì các bạn có thể tin tưởng vào độ tin cậy của trang này được rồi nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

P/S: MÌNH ĐÃ LẬP 1 NHÓM ĐỂ PHÁT TRIỂN HỆ THỐNG REF VÀ ĐỂ TĂNG REF, TĂNG POINT CÁC THÀNH VIÊN NHANH CHÓNG. CÁC MEM NHÓM SẼ HỖ TRỢ LẪN NHAU VÌ LỢI ÍCH CHUNG CỦA NHÓM VÀ CŨNG SẼ ĐƯỢC NHẬN SỰ GIÚP ĐỠ TỪ CÁC MEM KHÁC, CỤ THỂ LÀ CÁC MEM KHÁC SẼ CÙNG GIỚI THIỆU REF CHO BẠN, BẠN SẼ LÊN REF NHANH HƠN, POINT TĂNG NHANH HƠN, KIẾM TIỀN NHANH VÀ RÚT TIỀN NHANH HƠN. NGOÀI RA BẠN NÀO ĐĂNG KÍ THAM GIA VỚI MÌNH SỚM SẼ CÒN NHẬN ĐƯỢC LƯỢNG POINT ĐẦU TIÊN ĐỂ BẠN LÀM VỐN. NHANH CHÂN NHÉ, NHÓM HIÊN ĐANG PHÁT TRIỂN RẤT NHANH, VÀ BẠN THAM GIA SẼ ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG RẤT NHIỀU QUYỀN LỢI MÀ NGƯỜI KHÁC NẾU KHÔNG THAM GIA SẼ KHÔNG CÓ. LIÊN HỆ MÌNH NGAY: NICK CHAT: thanh_giang_93 HOẶC MAIL: [email protected].

----------


## seolopmam

cái này em đọc trên mạng nhiều rồi! Có đáng tin không anh?!?

----------


## Hongthanhauto

ông anh cho hỏi làm sao để lấy được số tài khoản của mình để giới thiệu với mọi người, ví dụ của ông anh là *?ref=115988. 
Thanx
*

----------


## annguyenvm

Minh chứng đáng tin cậy nhất là đã rút tiền về PAYPAL hay MONEYBOOKER. Chứ những trang như cashifier hiện tại cũng không ít người đang thử nghiệm nhưng 1000 người thì chỉ được 1 người nhận được mà thôi. Nói túm lại 1 cục là nếu rút được 1 khoảng tiền về tài khoản thì mới đáng tin cậy nhất.

----------


## chautuanpro91

Chẳng biết có tin được không nhỉ?!?:emlaugh:Mình nghĩ nếu vừa dùng vừa chạy cái thanh gì đó thì được nhưng chạy suốt ngày đêm có lẽ là 'lỗ vốn' đó!!!:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::boxing::boxing:

----------


## thanhluantm

*???*

Ginta_ITFam này, 1000 điểm là bao nhiêu thời gian chạy máy zậy ?!?!?!??!? A:1eye:1eye:1eye :1eye

----------


## vlzmaytinh

1000 điểm là khoảng 10 tiếng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Nhưng mà mình thấy đáng tin đó, bạn thử đăng kí mà xem, sau đó ở trang chủ sẽ thấy những thành viên nào được thưởng điểm vì hoạt động gì đó của họ (như chơi game nhận điểm thưởng, giới thiệu người khác...) và trong danh sách đó mình thấy dân Vn cũng đông đảo lắm. Nói là lỗ vốn nhưng thời gian đầu sẽ hơi chật vật vì mình làm thôi mà, nhưng khi đã giới thiệu được kha khá người tham gia rồi thì với 10 mức giới thiệu gián tiếp, bạn sẽ nhận được 10% lợi nhuận từ họ, thêm nữa là tham gia những game nhỏ mỗi ngày, số điểm của bạn kiếm được hàng ngày sẽ không nhỏ đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Còn bạn nào muốn phất ngay lập tức thì mình chịu thôi, tiền đâu tự nhiên rơi xuống đúng không? Cứ từ từ, thu được ít ỏi nhưng dần dần mỗi ngày sẽ tăng lên, tăng lên,... 
Còn bạn nào hỏi về link giới thiệu thì bạn đăng kí rồi, vào member zone, trong phần referrals có phần link and banner. Vào đó sẽ có link để bạn giới thiệu. Mọi người làm cùng đi, mình thấy trang này đáng tin đó, vì mấy trang kiếm tiền onl mà có thể liên hệ với cả các thành viên khác, thấy được những thành viên đó làm gì... thì khó có thể là lừa đảo. Hiện tại số thành viên của trang này là 130k người rồi ^^
Zô đây nhé mọi người: *http://en.20dollars2surf.com/?ref=115988*

----------


## connhendeno1

Mình vừa biết được là trang này có diễn đàn để mọi người thảo luận và có hẳn 1 nơi để chat với bạn bè như shout box của mình ấy. Và đó là quá đủ để tin rằng đây là trang có thể giúp bạn hái ra tiền khi ở nhà chơi game [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] bởi bì không 1 trang scam nào lại tạo diễn đàn và shout box, nhỡ bị thành viên nào phát hiện scam là chết ngay. Các bạn tin mình nhé, cùng làm 20$2surf nào.

----------


## drspillerseo

Mình vừa phát hiện ra cách kiếm thêm điểm nữa ở 20$2surf. Đó là có chương trình click vào đường link quảng cáo trong phần click của trang chủ là bạn có thể kiếm thêm được rất nhiều điểm. Mình cũng vừa nhận thêm 300 điểm nữa nè [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Do đó mỗi ngày bạn có thể kiếm được rất nhiều điểm nếu bạn chăm chỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## duannd

Và đây là bằng chứng đã nhận được tiền của 1 dân VN:

Link trực tiếp bài viết: http://en.20dollars2surf.com/thanh-to-n-l-n-3-t-i-20dollars2surf-com-fp2037.php?st=0#17563
Chắc các bạn cũng đã đủ tin cậy vào trang kiếm tiền uy tín này rồi chứ?
Vào đây để đăng kí: *http://en.20dollars2surf.com/?ref=115988*

----------


## tungloiloi1

Đề nghị anh GenTa thay đổi chữ kí đi.Gì mà quảng cáo ghê thế [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## minhhai1307

^^! Tranh thủ kiếm tiền mừ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) À mà tên mình là GINTA chứ có phải Genta đâu?

----------


## Mantran

Mọi người có thể tham khảo cách kiếm tiền nhanh ở trang *http://en.20dollars2surf.com/?ref=115988* bằng cách đọc thêm trang sau: http://www.movang.info/2008/08/su-dung-surfpass-tai-cashbar.html

----------


## incomviet

vậy nếu có tiền thì chuyên khoản về paypal hả bạn ???

----------


## nhilangdinh

Có nhiều cách để chuyển tiền bạn à, nhưng thường thì hay dùng paypal, hoặc bạn đăng kí chuyển = trang khác cũng ok (trong danh sách trang của nó). Những ngày đầu khi chưa giới thiệu được ai thì kiếm điểm sẽ rất lâu, nhưng khi đã giới thiệu được thì điểm lên nhanh lắm. Cả tháng trước mình không có giới thiệu, được có 4k điểm, tháng này được 9 người, giờ đã 600 điểm rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) mặc dù chẳng onl mấy.

----------


## newmeta1

Mọi người thử tham gia đi, tháng đầu số điểm có thể sẽ ít vì chưa có giới thiệu, nhưng từ tháng sau trở đi, số người bạn giới thiệu được sẽ tăng lên, bạn sẽ có thêm nhiều điểm và cũng sẽ được nhận thêm bonus point, điểm lên nhanh lắm.

----------


## hoahuongduong

Mọi người đăng kí nhanh nào, điểm của các bạn sẽ tăng rất nhanh khi có ref (người mình giới thiệu được). Hiện tại số điểm của mình đã = số điểm cả tháng trước (mới có 9 ref [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## ngochan

Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## hoangdatst

Up nào up nào .

----------


## tranhuytn668

Up cái nào, up cái nào. .

----------


## tungnc273

Vừa chơi bingo trúng 1$ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] May quá

----------


## vftravel

Kết quả sau 1 tháng chơi của mình là mình đã có 85 ref và đang có xu hướng tăng lên từng ngày. Tháng sau chắc sẽ đủ 20$ để rút và từ tháng sau nữa trở đi, chắc rằng tháng nào cũng sẽ có tiền [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Mọi người tham gia nhanh nào.

----------


## chuvanduyhn91

Up nào. Tháng vừa rồi mình kiếm được 4$ trong khi cả tháng không làm gì cả [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Hệ thống ref của mình (khoảng 50 ref) đang làm việc rất tốt và đang phát triển. Tuy chưa nhanh nhưng mới khởi đầu thì như thế là rất tuyệt rồi, tháng trước nữa mình chỉ kiếm được vẻn vẹn có 1$, tháng mới chơi kiếm được 0,1$ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Càng ngày lượng tiền thu được từng tháng cuả mình càng được nhân lên nhiều lần. Mọi người cùng tham gia đi nào

----------


## HotArchives

Hiện tại mình đang muốn phát triển hệ thống ref, bạn nào có nhu cầu tham gia có thể liên hệ mình bằng yahoo thanh_giang_93 hoặc mail : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>. Các bạn làm ref của mình sẽ được nhận nhiều sự hõ trợ, hướng dẫn chi tiết của mình, hàng tháng mình sẽ gửi cho bạn point để coi như tiền công thuê ref, tất nhiên là số tiền này tùy thuộc bạn làm ref có tốt không. Và mình sẽ lấy link giới thiệu ref của bạn làm link giới thiệu ref của mình <=> tức là mình sẽ cùng bạn giới thiệu để ref CỦA BẠN phát triển nhanh (vì ref của bạn cũng là của mình mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]). Như trong bài viết của mình, link đó là link đăng kí của 1 ref mình đã thuê được. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Các bạn nhanh tay đăng kí nhé, mình sẽ có hướng dẫn các bạn cụ thể cách kiếm tiền nhanh + đơn giản + nhàn nhất. Mình cũng xin được nói lại: TRANG NÀY LÀ TRANG THỰC SỰ UY TÍN, ĐƯỢC ALEXA ĐÁNH GIÁ LÀ TRANG KIẾM TIỀN ONL UY TÍN SỐ 1 THẾ GIỚI. Nếu bạn không tin, có thể search google, mình chắc chắn bạn sẽ không thể tìm được 1 bài viết, 1 người nào đó nói là trang này là scam, là họ có căn cứ, bằng chứng xác minh trang này scam. Đó là sự thật vì đây là trang kiếm tiền uy tín số 1 thế giới. Hàng trăm nghìn $ đã được thanh toán, hàng nghìn mem trên toàn thế giới đã nhận tiền. Có bằng chứng cụ thể xác minh nhận tiền, đảm bảo uy tín 100%. Nếu bạn không muốn bỏ qua cơ hội kiếm tiền gọn nhanh, hãy đến với chúng tôi.

----------


## muanoithatcucom

Có ai làm ref của mình không nào? Mỗi tháng trả lương đầy đủ + dùng link quảng cáo của bạn để giới thiệu

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

Hiện tại trên trang này đang có nhiều mem Việt Nam tham gia với mục tiêu không phải kiếm point đổi thành điểm mà là đổi từ tiền Việt vào đó để tham gia trò chơi mong giành chiến thắng để nhận được phần thưởng lên tới gần 1000$. Điều này là có thật, các mem khác trên thế giới cũng đã tham gia, hiện tại đứng top là acc xuancanh - 1 mem việt nam đã bỏ vào đấy hàng trăm $. Vì vậy, độ tin cậy là hoàn toàn chắc chắn, số người rút tiền rất lớn, alexa đánh giá là trang cashbar số 1 thế giới. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể tin tưởng được trang này.

----------


## skyxd88

mình down về rồi mà k thấy gửi pass về:|

----------


## langocthao



----------


## vietnhatglass

*Nghệ thuật kiếm tiền trực tuyến!
*

+ Earning money online, online's profit stream
+ Upload, chia sẻ file miễn phí và kiếm tiền với Ziddu.com
+ Mình kiếm ~ $500 / tháng thế nào?
+ Paid2Youtube - Kiếm tiền bằng cách xem video - bonus 0.05$ sign up
+ Kiếm tiền uy tín, dễ dàng trên blog với clicksia

----------


## lehuan_138

> mình down về rồi mà k thấy gửi pass về:|


Nó gửi mail cho bạn, mail đó có chứa pass. Nhưng gmail mới được, còn yahoo thì mình không thấy mail đâu :|

----------


## phongnet.com

trời! tin = niềm tin à?
mà cho hỏi thêm. tiền mình nhận sẽ gửi về ngân hàng nào?
làm thế nào để rút đc tiền?

----------


## NgocAnhs

Cái này bây h cho việt nam đăng ký trở lại rồi nhé bạn nào quan tâm thì có thể join cùng bọn mình
*Kiếm tiền online với 20$2Surf tại Việt Nam*

----------

